# MDC/Subhumans(UK - Gillman Street/June 11th !!!!!!!



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all !!

MDC & Subhumans are playing Gillman Street !!
Yippee !

Finally I can go to a Punk show and not be the oldest person in the room !!

Anyone else going ??
How's about a mini STP getogether ?

I'll be hithching down the 101 from Mendo County (Ukiah)
Want to join me ??

Email me direct

Linda
[email protected]


----------

